# and you thought your retriever was "bad"



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://community.fishdeo.com/kickapps/s ... as=2169&b=


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thast amazing, u sure thats real, i know my lab would get it's butt kicked, hell he would be scared to even get i nthe water with thgat thign there.


----------

